# Aquacomputer poweradjust - Frage



## redBull87 (9. März 2011)

Hi,

Ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen 

Damit Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB, Standard-Variante Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB, Standard-Variante 52177 kann ich auch meine Danger Den CPX-PRO anschliessen und steuern, sowie einen Durchflusssensor einbauen und bis zu 9 Lüfter steuern (in der Ultraversion). Ist das richtig, oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden. Und wieviel Lüfter kann man dann in der Standart Version anschliessen? Finde das nicht im Text... ?

Also wichtig für mich ist a) das ich den Durchfluss auslesen kann und b) ich meine Lüfter einzeln steuern kann.
Oder gibt es noch andere Wege den Durchfluss zu messen? Denn dieser Controller Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan-Controller sagt mir auch zu, aber wenn das Poweradjust meine wichtigen Punkte erfüllt kann ich darauf ja leider verzichten .

Danke schoneinmal im Vorraus .


----------



## Shoggy (9. März 2011)

Pumpe sowie ein paar Lüfter kannst du anschliessen, aber nicht getrennt steuern. Der Controller hat einen Leistungs-Ausgang.

Den Durcfhlusssensor kannst du da ganz normal unabhängig von der restlichen Konfiguration anschliessen. Zwischen Standard und Ultra gibt es keinerlei Leistungsunterschiede. Bei der Ultra Variante sind noch zusätzliche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten freigeschaltet um den Ausgang nach einer Temperatur steuern zu können; also z. B. die Lüfter schneller wenn die Temperatur steigt.

An dem anderen Controller kannst du ausgehend von der technischen Spezifikationen die Pumpe nicht betreiben.


----------



## redBull87 (9. März 2011)

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort .
Also wenn ich sagen wir mal meine Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen will, verliert auch die Pumpe ihre Leistung?
Das heist man bräuchte zusätzlich auch ein Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller 70175. Damit man alles seprat steuern kann?

Dann muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen und meinen Wakü Umbau verschieben .

Grüße


----------



## Shoggy (9. März 2011)

Wie gesagt hast du beim poweradjust nur einen Ausgang und alles, was da dran angeschlossen ist, wird natürlich gemeinsam hoch oder runter geregelt. Sollen die Lüfter langsamer laufen, dann läuft auch die Pumpe langsamer 

Wenn du dem aquaero LT einen Wasserkühler spendierst bräuchtest du nicht mal unbedingt das poweradjust. An einem Kanal lässt du die Pumpe laufen und an den anderen drei könntest du jeweils drei Lüfter packen. Willst du alle neun getrennt regeln müsstest du dir neben dem aquaero noch 6 poweradjust Controller kaufen, die dann als Erweiterung direkt am aquaero angeschlossen werden können. Das dies ein wenig Overkill wäre brauche ich wohl nicht weiter ausführen...


----------



## redBull87 (9. März 2011)

Gut, dann weis ich erstmal bescheid, denke es wird auf Aquaero und 1 Poweradjust hinauslaufen


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. März 2011)

Wozu dann noch der/die/das/den () poweradjust?


----------



## redBull87 (9. März 2011)

Weil Shoggy meinte, wenn ich dem Aquaero eine Wasserkühler verpasse kann ich die Pumpe mit dran hängen, wird wohl sonst zu heiß . Dies möchte ich aber nicht unbedingt machen


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. März 2011)

klingt total unlogisch. 
Shoggy meinte ja auch den AC Aquaero Wasserkühler. Imme rnoch billiger als nen zusätzlichen poweradjust.


----------



## redBull87 (9. März 2011)

Jo, das is mir bewusst das er dieses Teil meint .
Das wirft nur meine ganzen Pläne durcheinander wie ich mein Midgard umbauen wollte. Naja ich warte mal bis meine neuen Teile da sind und dann kann ich da ganze nochmal überdenken wo ich was platziere.
P.s. hab mich mit Lüfter-/Pumpensteuerung bisher noch nicht befasst und war/bin etwas verunsichert


----------



## Bierverkoster (9. März 2011)

aber so ganz blick ich da jetzt auch nicht durch....
...habe mir ein aquaero 5 pro bestellt, nun wollte ich dort an einem lüfteranschluss 5 lüfter, an einem anderen 4 lüfter und an noch einem anderen 3 lüfter anschließen, also insgesamt wollt ich 12 lüfter an 3 verschiedenen lüfteranschlüssen am aquaero anschließen
......reicht da der schwarze passivkühler oder muss ich mir da jetz noch den wasserkühler fürs aquaero holen?

uns zu der aquastream (ultra), kann ich die übers netzteil mit strom versorgen aber übers aquaero steuern (übers aquabus-kabel vllt?)?

danke für antworten


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. März 2011)

> aber so ganz blick ich da jetzt auch nicht durch....
> ...habe mir ein aquaero 5 pro bestellt, nun wollte ich dort an einem lüfteranschluss 5 lüfter, an einem anderen 4 lüfter und an noch einem anderen 3 lüfter anschließen, also insgesamt wollt ich 12 lüfter an 3 verschiedenen lüfteranschlüssen am aquaero anschließen
> ......reicht da der schwarze passivkühler oder muss ich mir da jetz noch den wasserkühler fürs aquaero holen?


sollt enoch per Passivkühler mit ein bisschen Wind funzen.



> uns zu der aquastream (ultra), kann ich die übers netzteil mit strom versorgen aber übers aquaero steuern (übers aquabus-kabel vllt?)?


Ja, aber dann werden viele Funktionen der AS XT genohmen. Am besten beide Geräte per USB verbinden.


----------



## Bierverkoster (9. März 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> sollt enoch per Passivkühler mit ein bisschen Wind funzen.


 jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt.....hätte sonst meine ganze planung durcheinander gebracht
....naja im endeffekt wollt ich die lüfter sowieso nur bei 5 oder 7 volt laufen lassen dann wird es ja erst recht kein problem sein jedoch weis man ja nie wie warm der sommer werden wird...



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann werden viele Funktionen der AS XT genohmen. Am besten beide Geräte per USB verbinden.



alles klar....mir gings nur darum, dass das aquaero nicht durch die aquastream noch mehr belastet wird


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

Die Abwärme an den Wandlern steigt mit sinkender Spannung. Am wenigsten Kühlung brauchst du für 12 V.


----------



## Shoggy (10. März 2011)

Richtig!  Die meisten denken da falsch herum. Das ist man schon gewohnt 

Das aquaero 5 setzt z. B. bei 85°C am jeweiligen Lüfterausgang diesen erstmal wieder auf 100% Leistung um die Temperatur zu senken. Da dauert es meist auch nur wenige Sekunden bis man über 20°C weniger hat.


----------



## Bierverkoster (10. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Abwärme an den Wandlern steigt mit sinkender Spannung. Am wenigsten Kühlung brauchst du für 12 V.


 
ich sehe da jetzt irgenwie keinen sinn, glaube dir jedoch trotzdem 

....aber ein passivkühler aufm aquaero würde bei 5volt trotzdem noch reichen oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

(vereinfachter) Sinn:
- Spannung trägt wenig zur Wärmeentwicklung bei, d.h. ob 5 oder 12 V durch eine Leitung fließen ist ziemlich egal, die Wärme steigt nicht an. (deswegen nimmt man ja hohe Spannungen, wenn man viel Energie braucht, und nicht hohe Stromstärken)
- Standardzustand für die Regler ist "durchlässig": 12 V rein - 12 V raus. Um weniger zu erreichen, steigert man den Wiederstand. Mehr Wiederstand = mehr Verlustleistung.


----------



## Bierverkoster (10. März 2011)

ahja....jetzt hab ichs ein wenig verstanden, danke


----------



## redBull87 (10. März 2011)

D.h. ich kann auch meine Pumpe und die 5 Lüfter ohne zusätzliche Kühlung dran hängen, an das Aquaero, wenn ich sie mit 12V betreibe, nur bei weniger brauch ich Zusatzkühlung? Kann sein das ich mich etwas doof anstelle xD, aber mit dem Thema Strom und Watt und Leistung habe ich mich bisher noch nie befasst


----------



## Malkolm (10. März 2011)

Bierverkoster schrieb:


> ich sehe da jetzt irgenwie keinen sinn, glaube dir jedoch trotzdem
> 
> ....aber ein passivkühler aufm aquaero würde bei 5volt trotzdem noch reichen oder?



Ich versuche es mal vereinfacht mit Schulwissen eine Spannungsteilerschaltung (imho 11. Klasse Physik) zu erklären:

Stell dir eine Schaltung vor, in der der Lüfter (Wiederstand R_L) und ein verstellbarer Widerstand innerhalb der Steuerung (R_pot) in Reihe (hintereinander) geschaltet sind. Du hast also einen Stromkreis bestehend aus einer Spannungsquelle (12V) und zwei Widerständen. R_L + R_pot sei = R_gesamt.

Nach der 2. Kirchhoffschen Regel (Summe der Spannungen in einer Masche ist gleich 0) bedeutet das, dass sich die 12V Quellspannung auf die beiden Widerstände R_L und R_pot aufteilt. -> U_L + U_pot = 12V.

Nach der 1. Kirchhoffschen Regel (Summe der Ströme an einem Knoten ist gleich 0 -> Strom in einer Masche ist überall konstant) fließt durch den Stromkreis an allen Stellen der selbe Strom. I = I_L = I_pot

Das ohmsche Gesetz U=R*I in Verbindung mit I_L = I_pot = I führt zu:
U_L = U_quell * R_L/(R_gesamt)

Damit also von den 12V Quellspannung nur noch 6V am Lüfter anliegen, müssen ebenfalls 6V auch am zusätzlichen Widerstand abfallen -> R_pot = R_L.
Sollen von den 12V nur 9 V am Lüfter anliegen -> R_pot = 1/3 R_L.
Davon ausgehend, dass der Lüfterwiderstand R_L = const. folgt also, dass dein *zusätzlicher Widerstand größer* werden muss, um *kleinere Spannungen am Lüfter* anliegen zu haben.

Die am zusätzlichen Widerstand abfallende Leistung P_pot=U_pot*I ist demnach für kleinere Lüfterspannungen größer!


Soweit ein vereinfachtes System einer Spannungsteilerschaltung. Real werden dafür Transistoren verbaut u. A. in Form von Operationsverstärkern. Daher fällt auch schon bei "auf vollen Durchlauf" gestellter Regelung Verlustleistung an und die Regelung erwärmt sich (ansonsten könnte man ja beliebig viele Lüfter anschließen).
Aber die Idee dahinter bleibt die selbe: Je weniger Spannung am Lüfter liegen soll, desto mehr SPannung liegt an anderer Stelle, und damit auch mehr (Verlust)leistung.


----------



## Bierverkoster (10. März 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal vereinfacht.......



ich wills mal so ausdrücken: in der hälfte deines textes hab ich aufgehört zu lesen 

war nett gemeint von dir aber doch ein bisschen zu kompliziert


----------

